# rc 18t digital servo?



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I would like to put a digital servo in my 18t, but have run into a problem finding one. Has any body put a digital servo in one? I need a digital to run the Futaba fasst system.


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

Futaba S9650 Digital Mini Servo
Futaba S3153 Digital Micro Mini HS Servo


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

will it have to be modded to fit? will I need any extra parts? thanks


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

I have no idea, 
you can check towerhobbies website for sizes and what not, other than that..
i wouldn't have a clue


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

This is what I have installed. Its a perfect fit, even with the servo saver
But I have no idea if it will work in digital mode with the new Futaba system. 

HOBBY ELECTRONICS HDS-877 10 GRAM DIGITAL SERVO

They have replacement metal gears available also. 
All E Rc is a great place too, but mostly airplane stuff


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks,Ill give one a try.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

eziss said:


> This is what I have installed. Its a perfect fit, even with the servo saver
> But I have no idea if it will work in digital mode with the new Futaba system.
> 
> HOBBY ELECTRONICS HDS-877 10 GRAM DIGITAL SERVO
> ...


gotta buddy thats been using that servo for over a year on and offroad with zero problems :thumbsup:


----------

